# Dinner!



## Puff1 (May 30, 2006)

Larry and Green Hornet inspired me to grill this tonight.
Sirloin pork cutlets sprinkled with a little Wolfe rub, and sauced with SBR'S cut with apple  cider vinegar, grilled asparagus rolled in italian dressing, and grilled garlic bread.

http://img144.imageshack.us/slideshow/p ... 63ao3.smil


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 30, 2006)

Puffy, you didn't mention how they tasted??  But if they tasted as good as they looked, they had to be delicious!  Man those chops looked tasty, almost too good to eat!


----------



## Finney (May 30, 2006)

Looks good, ya big Puff ball.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2006)

Looks great!!  =P~


----------



## Puff1 (May 30, 2006)

Uh...... the reason I didn't say how good they tasted is because .......I didn't eat #-o   
Wife and daughter ate it up, they didn't like the asparagus though, I tried it it was okay, the SBR with the vinegar was tasty, i'll do that one agian =P~ 

It's to damn hot to eat


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 30, 2006)

Nice look dinner Puff! What do you mean it's too hot to eat! What are you gonna do when it's summer? BTW, did I tell you how much I hate those damn slideshows?


----------



## Puff1 (May 30, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Nice look dinner Puff! What do you mean it's too hot to eat! What are you gonna do when it's summer? BTW, did I tell you how much I hate those damn slideshows?


Brian, beers taste good even when it's cold out :!: 

Don't you guy's just love these slideshows?  
Nick and I think there great :!: 

"Some"people just don't like 'em


----------

